# HomeMade Carbide turning tools



## RusDemka (Sep 22, 2012)

Thought i would share with the members of this forum my homemade carbide tools. So im just starting out wood turning, even though i have done woodworking since i was 15 in Junior High, i didnt want to spend alot on tools not knowing i would like it, but i did like the carbide tools at woodcraft, so having access to a machine shop i decided to make my own.
Two large roughing/finishing/hollowing tools, and 3 mini tools for pens, holowing goblet and other small turnings. i think they turned out great and i love to use them...
im working on the diamond detailer for myself right now. handles are made of maple, bubinga and walnut. regular steel not stainless


----------



## phinds (Sep 22, 2012)

nicely done ... I made a couple of these myself a few years back and agree w/ you that they are great to use.


----------



## Rorban1 (Oct 19, 2012)

Nicely made tools! 

What size are the cutters and where did you get the bar stock and what size?

Also, did you cut a recess for the square cutter to keep it from moving on you?

Ryan


----------



## RusDemka (Oct 19, 2012)

Rorban1 said:


> Nicely made tools!
> 
> What size are the cutters and where did you get the bar stock and what size?
> 
> ...



The cutters are easy wood tool mini cutters, the mini tool shaft is 3/8 square and large is 1/2. Each tool is milled to hold the cutter straight and not move when using them, kinda like a seat to fit each cutter. Need a cnc or bridgeport to be able to do this, you can get the steel at any steel supplier...
I actually sell these tools pretty cheap....


----------



## Rorban1 (Oct 20, 2012)

I really like these tools. I was playing around at work one day and made a gouge out of 3/4" round stock with a 1/2" flute. I only made it about 4" long though because it was the first time making something like this. I ground the tip to a fingernail grind by hand so it wasn't perfect. Definately in the ball park though and the thing is sharp.

I like the design you have here because it doesn't involve any sort of heat treating or tempering and you always have a perfect angle. I think I will try to make something like this after I get a lathe. 

Have you compared the carbide tooling to any HSS tools? If so did you notice any kind of difference? 


Nice work!

Ryan


----------



## RusDemka (Oct 20, 2012)

Rorban1 said:


> I really like these tools. I was playing around at work one day and made a gouge out of 3/4" round stock with a 1/2" flute. I only made it about 4" long though because it was the first time making something like this. I ground the tip to a fingernail grind by hand so it wasn't perfect. Definately in the ball park though and the thing is sharp.
> 
> I like the design you have here because it doesn't involve any sort of heat treating or tempering and you always have a perfect angle. I think I will try to make something like this after I get a lathe.
> 
> ...



I use both, and the carbide tools have a cleaner cut that doesnt require much Sanding


----------

